# layout on a wall?



## tworail

Since I don't really have much room to dedicate to running G scale trains inside, I am thinking of making a 'around the walls' track in the basement front room, which is perfectly suited for it.

I just need to try and figure the best approach and of course not making a mess a the same time. I think the track could total more than 50 ft, which is pretty big! And where the door is, a drawbridge or something similar could be installed. Same thing for the south window.

What I like about the potential set up is that the trains will be chest-leve - so you can actually see them up close, as opposed to having them up in the corners of the ceiling, straining your neck to see them...


----------



## tworail

This idea has been trashed due to the renovation of the room I was going to use... The best I will be able to do is display the trains, but not actually operate them.


----------



## alfalfa

tworail said:


> This idea has been trashed due to the renovation of the room I was going to use... The best I will be able to do is display the trains, but not actually operate them.


Bummer dude.  I would have liked to see that. IMO it would be cool to have them above the door level. Just have a swiveling recliner to chill out in while checking them out.
Actually, the level you were planning on sounds much better. I have left places with my neck stuck in a cramp from others being set up to high. ouch


----------



## Boston&Maine

I have never liked the idea of a door height layout, but bringing it down to chest height sounds like a good idea...

How did the renovations ruin your plan though? :dunno:


----------



## tworail

Too many doors and windows in the room... It would have dominated. Plus the room is not a regular shape, so that presented more challenges.

You need a very large room with 8-10ft ceilings for it to work properly.


----------



## Boston&Maine

tworail said:


> Too many doors and windows in the room... It would have dominated. Plus the room is not a regular shape, so that presented more challenges.
> 
> You need a very large room with 8-10ft ceilings for it to work properly.


Wow, for some reason windows and doors never crossed my mind :retard:


----------



## forrestgs

*Here is layout on a wall that you will like.*

Hello all,
I thought you would enjoy seeing what can be done with a surround the room wall layout. I videoed a long G Scale train circling the room and passing the sidings under the overhang. It is a cute addition to our room addition. The video is here: http://www.cleantrains.com/id52.htm The sidings are on a wire shelf to let the light from the 3 overhead lights shine through.
I hope you like the set up, tell me what you think!
Sincerely,
Forrest Skidmore


----------



## Big Ed

forrestgs said:


> Hello all,
> I thought you would enjoy seeing what can be done with a surround the room wall layout. I videoed a long G Scale train circling the room and passing the sidings under the overhang. It is a cute addition to our room addition. The video is here: http://www.cleantrains.com/id52.htm The sidings are on a wire shelf to let the light from the 3 overhead lights shine through.
> I hope you like the set up, tell me what you think!
> Sincerely,
> Forrest Skidmore


Nice train room.:thumbsup:
Do you have enough engines pulling the train.
It looks like you can really make those crawl.

Two Rail, eat your heart out.:laugh:


----------



## forrestgs

*Hi Ed*

Yep, those engines crawl just fine when there's so many amps available to the motors. I upgraded my throttle to handle around 12 amps, and the low end is pretty massive. I put 8 LM317 voltage regulators in parallel with a 9th one in series to step down the control current for the potentiometer. A CPU heat sink/fan combo keeps the whole thing well ventilated when 8 or more locomotives are being controlled. You don't see a lot of big lash-ups in G Scale, but all these engines run well together as long as the lighter Aristo units are in front. The USA Trains units will pull the Aristos right off the tracks if a big train is behind them!! I am glad you enjoyed the video! 
Forrest


----------



## tjcruiser

Forrest,

Nice setup. Was the room designed with the trains in mind? I noticed that the train path along the wall "conveniently" just clears windows, heating vents, doorway tops, etc. Dumb luck, or a pre-planned pathway?

TJ


----------



## forrestgs

*Hi TJ.*

Well, I wish I could say I planned it that way, but I would be lying if I did. I did actually design the room, but the train idea came after it was built. "Dumb luck" is quite valuable here! I did 'see' the train path when I decided to add the track, and it was interesting to notice how all the windows and doors had the same top height.
Sincerely,
Forrest S.


----------



## tjcruiser

Worked out perfect, I'd say! Luck was on your side.

TJ


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Perfect clearances. What luck. I love serendipity.


----------



## cabledawg

Well, I just figured out what I'll be working on in the spring!

I wonder if base housing will get upset with all the holes I have to drill to mount the track


----------



## Vic Damone

Im glad I came across this video...I want G scale, but I have three dogs. It would be a waste of my $$$ to do it outside because they would just tear it up. I have been inspired...G scale room is underway!!!


----------

